# Looking for a certain kind of NSFW rp...



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello all so I'm going to be honest I am looking for someone willing to engage in a very kinky rp involving all kinds of kinks including but not limited to:

Ferals
Diaper Kinks
Pet play
Domination
Hypnosis
Vore
Digestion
Disposal
Object vore
Paws
Cub
And a lot more. I am very kinky and so far I have yet to find a partner open enough to go full kink with me. If you think you'd be willing to talk to me on discord and we can set it all up. 

My discord: Mysticstar#6963

I will see any interested party's there


----------



## Candywing (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Feb 3, 2022)

Candywing said:


> Hi


Hi


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Feb 18, 2022)

This is still open


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Is this possible to do in notes(private conversation)?


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm interested, any chance you like TF?


----------

